# running multiple pppoe-servers on different vlans



## hashbangtech (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi,
I need help in how to run multiple pppoe-servers on different vlans. I tried with different conf files but my web and telnet session need to be on different ports
Another question running multiple service name on same vlan

thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2019)

What are you using for the PPPoE service?


----------



## hashbangtech (Oct 4, 2019)

mpd. 
thanks but the problem is resolved by comprehending conf carefully


----------

